# Sentra 2002 GXE turning off



## A-Mo (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello!!!
I've dealing with a big issue with my B15. The car is turning off when I have to stop the car for a red light, stop sign, etc or just going on low RPM. I did scan it and first I got the EGR Valve code well it was blocked/sealed and the issue stopped then I started to get the same issue and the code I got was Crankshaft Sensor.

Please any suggestion where I can buy the best option for that sensor? 

BTW when the car turns off it smells like a gas inside the car but only when it want to start failing.


----------



## Charles Orth (Feb 8, 2014)

Replaced cam and crank sensor. throttle body and air filters good.


----------



## rictoyz (Oct 11, 2010)

i am having the same with my 2001 b15. i have changed the crank sersor cleaned the throttle body and the iac sensor, but the problem persists


----------

